# wasteland



## FrumpyWatkins (Feb 21, 2008)

Video I found
http://quicksilverscreen.com/watch?video=30824


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Feb 25, 2008)

Shit yo this should be in videos, a move is in order!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 27, 2008)

sweet, i love squatter documentaries... they're always so hard to find.


----------

